# Triangle Acres Would like to introduce



## muffntuf (Mar 11, 2009)

Bet she froze her wings though.

Here is

Thistle Ridge R Vista Shiner X Brown Sugar O.K. 's filly at 2 hours old:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulations on your filly!


----------



## Keri (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Mar 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see her in person at Congress!!! Never too early to start her show career LOL! Congrats on a healthy delivery.


----------



## Leeana (Mar 11, 2009)

I just seen her picture on facebook ,,, congratulations


----------



## Karen S (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats Trace! Glad to hear she arrived safe and healthy.

Karen


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2009)

She's adorable!!! Congratulations


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats



She's a cutie! How tall will she get?


----------



## afoulk (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulations on your new baby

Arlene


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 11, 2009)

Here is Zsa Zsa modeling the latest in winter wear (we will have record low temps tonight, so thought I would try to keep her ears warm)






If she follows in her lines footsteps and with crossing her with a small mare, I am hoping around 40", which she might be eligible to double register at age 3. The mare is only 41".

She is very tiny, smallest I have had on the farm.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Mar 12, 2009)

There so cute!


----------



## shelly (Mar 12, 2009)

Congrats on a beautiful healthy filly!!!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your little filly! She looks really cute in her ear warmers.


----------



## crponies (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations! She is precious, and I love her protective gear.


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone. She is not so happy with it tonight. Will go out later and pull hoodie back up over her ears. I didn't see, but I bet she rubbed it off or mommie took it off.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 14, 2009)

Congratulations on a beautiful filly. Love



the picture with the head gear. We could use that in Michigan.


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks again everyone - here are some pics of her without her gear. It's been plenty warm the last two days. But now all the snow has flooded the pastures, so I can't put her out quite yet, beggers!


----------



## hairicane (Mar 16, 2009)

Aww, she is a cutie !!


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Mar 17, 2009)

What a pretty little girl!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Mar 17, 2009)

That 2nd picture shows her to have a "tude". Sorta like "What are you lookin'at"!!!! She is precious, congrats again!!!!


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 18, 2009)

She is definitely all Shiner! Fearless, confident, burns up the ground when she can, definitely runs the barn right now.


----------



## Mercysmom (Mar 19, 2009)

What a gorgeous baby! Enjoy her...she's way too cute.

Denise


----------

